# [SOLVED] login trouble with msn live aka hotmail



## sean_bot (Nov 26, 2007)

when I login it takes two password tries to get logged on to hotmail. i clicked on the 'help' button on the bottom right and a dialog window appears that states the site cannot be accessed because the validity of the certificate cannot be verified with three possible reasons why and 3 options for accepting the sites certificate. 
when I type the hotmail.com address in the addy bar it redirects to the same msn live login page. it looks legit and acts legit, is it a duck?
anyone else having this issue with hotmail?:4-dontkno


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: login trouble with msn live aka hotmail*

If you attempt to access http*s*://www.hotmail.com, you will find it uses an expired certificate. The certificate is good, it's just that it is expired. _The secure connection is still encrypted_.

This is not so if you access it via Live. Hotmail has, for all intended purposes, been "merged" with Live. It is simply an oversight on MSN's part for not properly updating Hotmail's old certificate and/or redirect. 

If you go to the standard http://www.hotmail.com (without the S), it will redirect you through Live. If you click on "Use enhanced security", it will switch to HTTPS and use a proper, up-to-date certificate.


----------



## sean_bot (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: login trouble with msn live aka hotmail*

awesum! many thanks and adding this to my routine.


----------

